# Help: Sick 3 day old chick



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

Good morning everyone. 
I have a seabright bantam that we bought home from the feed store a couple of days ago and she's gotten progressively more lethargic. She seems to be eating and drinking but cannot stand and doesn't move around with the others. I picked her up this morning and some water came out of her mouth. I tried to give her a little electrolyte water with an eyedropper and she drank some but seemed to almost throw it up. She seems to have moments of lucidity where she calls and walks to the others but they are few and far between. She seems very weak. Please share your insight if you can.

Thanks so much.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

She is so pretty! Have you tried boosting her immune system? She may be very tired.


----------



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

How do I do that? Her breathing is also very labored.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It just happens sometimes and no one really knows why. Following the rapid respiration they usually just sleep away.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I use a drop of Nutri-Drench and a drop of B12 twice daily directly into the beak gradually tapering off as she improves. (Others have reported good results with Save A Chick too but I have never personally tried it.) Just place a drop on her beak being very careful to avoid the nostrils and she will eventually drink it. If she struggles at all secure her first by gently wraping a paper towel around her. It is great news that she is eating and drinking watch her to make sure this continues. My little sick chick was not doing so and I actually had to hold her up to the water nipple to drink and let her eat from my hand. Continue giving her electrolytes. Good luck I hope your little one recovers quickly!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Errors in from another post


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The Error in


----------

